# I didn't lie



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was telling a co-worker about how I broke up with my g/f and he asked me how many break ups I had been through. In the past I have lied to coworkers about having relationships before, but this time I told the truth.

Also I made some internet dating profiles and told the truth about myself on them too - even though someone I know could easily find them.


----------



## ACAC (Nov 11, 2003)

Conglatulations! Yeah, it is sometimes difficult to be honest about past relationship when we don't have much to tell.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats really good of you, Andy! :banana


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

I always lie about my past relationships too just because I don't want people knowing how little experience I have, so for not lying I definitely commend you for that!


----------

